# Solved: While installing GFI Webmonitor to Win 2003 i get error internal error 2753



## Renamed&Closed5 (Aug 23, 2011)

While installing GFI Webmonitor to ISA Server/Win 2003 ENt x86 i get error internal error 2753 wmonsrv.exe Can anyone help me to fix it?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

GFI support would probably be your best bet for getting it sorted out.


----------

